# Plane crash (A300) at Birmingham



## jis (Aug 14, 2013)

Happened early this morning.

Another apparent short approach, with no distress calls. Both crew members of the cargo plane did not survive. It was a UPS A300.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/14/20020990-pilot-co-pilot-killed-in-fiery-ups-cargo-plane-crash-at-alabama-airport?lite

http://www.wsmv.com/story/23135730/lynchburg-tn-pilot-killed-in-ups-crash


----------



## tp49 (Aug 14, 2013)

In the numerous times I've flown into BHM I've never landed on 18 which was the runway this flight was approaching. Always came in on the 6/24 and took off on 6. I was under the impression 18/36 was mostly used for GA purposes. Thoughts and prayers for the crew and their families.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 15, 2013)

I used to fly a lot into BHM as well. Don't remember which runways, I don't record it. I only use the regiatration and of course the aircraft type.

Lots of accidents this summer, both train and plane. Not a good situation.


----------

